# Anyone with a turbo 2.5L TURBO boosting over 10lbs ????



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

I have put a Forge manual boost controller (UNOS)on my Rabbit and with it turned all the way down (and the softest spring) I am hitting 15/16lbs. Its been this way for two weeks now and so far so good. I have yet to hit the 15/16lb and stay into to it for more than a couple secs tho. The motor has the stock bottom end and no head spacer. Anyone out there boosting over 10lbs ? looking for some thoughts.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

dam son 15psi? Most of the stage 2's are 9-10psi. She must have some real good power. I have not heard of anyone doing that psi on stock internals.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

08jackrabbit said:


> I have put a Forge manual boost controller (UNOS)on my Rabbit and with it turned all the way down (and the softest spring) I am hitting 15/16lbs. Its been this way for two weeks now and so far so good. I have yet to hit the 15/16lb and stay into to it for more than a couple secs tho. The motor has the stock bottom end and no head spacer. Anyone out there boosting over 10lbs ? looking for some thoughts.


 talk to andre, jeff, joel (EJ), INA,[email protected] etc. they'd know more.


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

jaja123 said:


> dam son 15psi? Most of the stage 2's are 9-10psi. She must have some real good power. I have not heard of anyone doing that psi on stock internals.


 Yea exactly.... she pulls hard and strong. Its fun all over since I built it.


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

thygreyt said:


> talk to andre, jeff, joel (EJ), INA,[email protected] etc. they'd know more.


 Hey man... how you been ? spoke to Andre a while back when I was inquiring about the 13lbs... but its been a while.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

08jackrabbit said:


> Hey man... how you been ? spoke to Andre a while back when I was inquiring about the 13lbs... but its been a while.


 all good.  

imo, get an oil cooler, and if fueling permits, i dont see why not...


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

i can say that i have boosted consistently 11lbs. and one evening i was tired and mistakenly forgot to connect my wastegate line. and ummm? yeah hit 13-15lbs like a banshee and immediately got out of it. kinda scared me lol...but i've done a compression test and all is still good. 

so at least i didnt blow my rings or valve seats...


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

interesting:sly:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

the biggest issue would be the hot turbo, hence the oil temps. 

oil cooler, imo, is a must after 8-10 lbs


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

thygreyt said:


> the biggest issue would be the hot turbo, hence the oil temps.
> 
> oil cooler, imo, is a must after 8-10 lbs


 Not a bad idea grey..... my thought is if I am hitting 15/16lbs and then getting out of it turbo shouldnt be getting to hot. Wondering tho if I want to stay into it for a little how the fuel/air mixture would be.... boost octane ?? or how the head studs will hold up


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

your pistons may or may not last. good luck. what are your IAT's? 

as they say, its all in the tune. just because one bottom end blows up and scorches rigs valve seats and scores cylinder walls at 15psi doesn't mean another will either.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

your boost gauge could be installed wrong or broken too. not that they're that accurate to begin with...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

08jackrabbit said:


> Not a bad idea grey..... my thought is if I am hitting 15/16lbs and then getting out of it turbo shouldnt be getting to hot. Wondering tho if I want to stay into it for a little how the fuel/air mixture would be.... boost octane ?? or how the head studs will hold up


 for the mixture, you could measure AFR with vag com. or add meth to make the fuel better and colder...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

Going over 10 psi on stock compression is usually not recommended... I would get it in the 9-10 range to be safe till you can lower compression, honestly.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

well.. this begs the question that jeff always tells me: 

"who has done it?" 

the exciting and scary thing about the 2.5 is that MOST people and companies havent really tested... meaning: do it till it breaks. then record the braking point. 

IE: we know that after 15-16 psi, the oe fuel pump CANT do more. 
we know that we CANT use 87 on a turbo car. 
we know that 8-10 psi with no intercooler WILL eff up the piston rings. 
we know that the 2.5 flows BETTER than a vr6, but we dont know how to take advantage of the flow. etc 

sugestion: break it. 
log, test and go till it breaks. 

most important thing: do you have a proper fuel map at said PSI? 

lastly: when/if it brakes, replace the engine. then you can build it. 

now comes the real question: what WILL you do?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> sugestion: break it.
> log, test and go till it breaks.


 
Pretty sure this is what he is trying to AVOID by asking us this question... :laugh: 

Not many people have the funds to blow motors for research purposes and the fact that NO company has done it so far proves that point lol. 

Over the course of the last few years, we have learned things about the 2.5L (as Fred mentioned above) and we, as car nuts and companies, have also learned a lot about turbo cars in general over decades of performance tuning. If you operate within what we've learned and the general rules of what's safe, your motor will stay in tact. Pushing those boundaries (which you may be doing right now) results in a blown motor. 

There is absolutely NOTHING wrong with testing boundaries.... hell, that's how we have all of the performance software available today from TONS of companies; they pushed the boundaries. The problem becomes, if you push those boundaries hard enough and the motor blows, can you fund another motor?


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

yea, I would never unless someone sponsors the testing (pay for new parts when the engine blows) plus I don't feel like messing around with it and spending the time to fix. 

I bought the head spacer kit which is known to make it safe to go to 15psi and not worry about blowing you engine, which will cost money and time to fix. But now MY question is, can you go over 15psi with head spacer :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

pennsydubbin said:


> yea, I would never unless someone sponsors the testing (pay for new parts when the engine blows) plus I don't feel like messing around with it and spending the time to fix.
> 
> I bought the head spacer kit which is known to make it safe to go to 15psi and not worry about blowing you engine, which will cost money and time to fix. But now MY question is, can you go over 15psi with head spacer :laugh:


 Our Wide-body development Rabbit did 312whp (WHICH WE DO HAVE A DYNO SHEET FOR ) on 14psi. You will also have an SRI (which we are anxious to see numbers for on a turbo kit) so you'll be up there :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Over 15 psi?
Andre and Jeff report that OEM fuel pump runs out

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

So i'll upgrade it :laugh: 

No, i'm just kidding. This car will probably never go any further than the upcoming mods. I mean the thing is already fast enough just stage 2! There is no need to go further, but I wanted a project for when I come home  Plus I want my dad to stop making fun of me saying that the car's not that fast


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

pennsydubbin said:


> Plus I want my dad to stop making fun of me saying that the car's not that fast


 lol... i need to beat my dad as well... :laugh:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> lol... i need to beat my dad as well... :laugh:


 :laugh: I already have my dad's cars beat, he just makes fun of it because I do all this work to it and it's just a volkswagen :facepalm: 

all this complaining, but he seems to like it enough to drive it to work everyday


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

All good feed back guys..... do I want to blow a motor with only 9k on it ??? nooooo but if I do ill build a beast ! lol. Like I said so far she will hit 15/16lbs (if gauge is correct) and then ill back it down. No funny smells, no wierd noises, no starving of fuel. Now... I havnt layed into it at the 15/16lbs for more than a couple seconds which i am sure can open up a whole other can of worms. I am running C2 stage II software. Deff will agree that 9-11lbs of boost is safe for a NA motor (at least the 2.5L) I also know from a liability standpoint a company will never recommend anything over a safe point. For the guys that build and test their cars.... you do learn a lot about how it ticks and usually can use your judgment on how it runs. I believe its all a learning curve so all feed back is appreciated guys.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

my personal insight. 
15-16 psi on stock pump and stock motor is too much 
after 15psi you should have a inline pump and head spacer 
10 psi is SAFE on a stock 2.5L. more IS possible but not safe......


----------

